

Why Things Are Getting Better for Women in Startups - jaldoretta
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/27/y_combinator_founding_partner_jessica_livingston_on_women_in_startups.html

======
ub
The challenge of getting more women in tech needs to involve the whole
community - investors, entrepreneurs, engineers, both male and female. It
cannot be a female only dialogue. I am a technical woman founder myself.
And,my biggest challenge is fighting those subtle biases that men have. When I
am in a meeting with investors, I find that I am treated in a patronizing
fashion vs my male co-founders. Whenever the investor is speaking, he's
addressing my male colleagues more and I am ignored. The only way to fight
these is to make men aware of how they behave. Women already know it, since
they are at the receiving end. Hence, I do not like closed, women only
conferences.

------
lsmit87
It's great to hear that more female founders are applying. I hope this will
have a snowball effect. As a female University Student in Software
Engineering, I have seen the interest and enrolment of female students in CS
programs grow exponentially over four years. When first year and high school
students have role models in upper years, they can imagine themselves in
similar paths.

